# Trail Hike VIDEO ( Burntstore Flats )



## stasponge31 (Apr 24, 2012)

Sweet vid! What rod are you carrying? It almost looks like a St. Croix SCV Blue/Green flip...

Tight Lines!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Cool trail! just some advice. When doing a video like that, you should speed up the 'speed/duration" of the walk. it'll look cooler, and keep viewers more interested.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

I wanted to speed it up , I even filmed the drive but I couldn't figure out iMovie so I cut a lot out. Rod is the new carrot stix wild green.


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Very cool. You fish in my neck of the woods. I'll keep a look out for the limes ass green ankona.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

The trail also produces ALOT of redfish and a few snook , didnt get to fish long due to work but managed some trout. And you would see me around but I'm packing up and we are moving to Miami in the next couple days , Peacock bass , tailing reds , and bones here I come!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> The trail also produces ALOT of redfish and a few snook , didnt get to fish long due to work but managed some trout.    And you would see me around but *I'm packing up and we are moving to Miami in the next couple days , Peacock bass , tailing reds ,  and bones here I come!*


 

Let's get it!


----------

